# house training gone to pot!



## Emmelina (Oct 25, 2011)

Megan is now nearly two years old and for the most part a well behaved dog. However over the last month or so her house training seems to have gone out of the window and I don't know why. 

I take her out somewhere between half ten and eleven for 'last pee-pees' and we get up at about seven or eight depending on what she feels like. She has her food and water bowls lifted no later than six pm. 

House training her in the first place was a nightmare (with a long stage of mostly good but occasional mistakes) but I thought I had it cracked after I moved to this house last May (we had several months over the summer of her being totally dry), however now she is getting up in the middle of the night and demanding to be let out. She goes in the garden for about twenty minutes and then comes in and sits on the sofa till I go back to bed and then pees on the floor of the kitchen or the living room. Then when morning comes she refuses to go to the garden for her pee-pees. 

Right from the start she has had a very clear signal for her 'I want to go in the garden now mum' time. she tries to stand on my head and lick my face, which she knows I'm not fond of but achieves the desired result of a trip to the garden for her. The other thing I found unusual about it all is that she's fine to go out to cafés , to French class with me or to any amount of shops, never pees in the car on anywhere else, but grass, or on the floor of the kitchen or living room.

Because I live alone, after she first hit the stage of going through the night without needing a pee, I started letting her sleep on the bed with me after her seven am pee break, she soon cottoned on to the fact that after pee time was 'cuddle mummy' time and woke earlier and earlier each day until she wanted pees at four am, i suspected so that she could get on the bed after. When I realized what was going on I decided that the cage and bed split was not working and i liked having her on the bed so I let her start sleeping there all the time. and it was fine. no more 'let me out I have to go to pee' in the middle of the night antics from her. 

This week has been the worst. I have had to wash four different rugs, one of them twice. So I've dug out the cage again and have put it by my bed. I think that this is going to be a hard night for both of us but I can't have her keeping on doing this. I need to go away for the night in February and I can't have her peeing all over the floor of the kind friend who will be looking after her for the day/night. 

The getting up in the middle of the night to let her out is not ideal, and the peeing on the floor all the time even less so. I know she knows she's been naughty by the way she keeps to her basket in the morning rather than attempting to join me wherever I am. I just don't know what to do.
Please any thoughts would be welcome. It was hard enough cage training her when she was small and made cute little puppy sounds. I'm dreading the fuss that she's going to kick up tonight with her fully developed lungs!

thanks Emmelina


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Would it be worth checking out whether she has a urinary tract or bladder infection? If the behaviour has come on quickly after being dry for such a long time there may be a medical explanation, easily treated.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am a bit confused. Does she sleep on your bed still, or have you stopped that and she is now in a box in the kitchen? Could she have a bit of an infection, or has the move upset her? Or has something frightened her in the garden. It's a puzzler, be interested to see what others say. What is she doing in the garden for 20 mins, just sniffing and snuffling? Cos if that's the case you may have to put the lead on and go out with her concentrate her mind on peeing as it were. Good luck tonight. It might be fine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Emmelina (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks for the replies. up until last night she has been sleeping with me. Last night I resurrected her cage and put her in that. We had lots of complaining every now and then but a little shhhh from me and she went back to sleep again. Six thirty this morning I thought I'd better let her in the garden again for a while in-case she was having some sort of medical issue, she went out for about thirty seconds then came in and sat in the plush basket I keep by the sofa for her. i knew she hadn't gone so I went out with her and walked her around the garden saying pee-pee's. she has not yet gone and is doing a lot of sniffing out there. I've come back in and am waiting to see what will happen next. 

I suspect that given the dry state of her cage this morning that it's just a battle of wills thing that I'm going to have to go through with her. That is her coming in now. if she pees on the floor now I think this is definatly an attitude thing but I'll wait and see because this is now Sunday morning and I want a lie in.


----------

